# How to conceal the nips!



## melpaganlibran (Jun 29, 2006)

blushing!!!!!!!!!

Hi all,

I love and hate my...nipples. omg. they are too sensitive, and I would like a clever idea on how to conceal them without a bra on at all.

I ahve looked at sites that seel a sort of padded sticker to wear on them, so i could run around bra free and not be self consious. they are not resuable though and it seems that even though there are usually around 8 or 10 pairs to a box they seem a but pricey? not every box but most of them seem steep just for getting some...nipple covers.

I hate being hot and it is summer and humid now, I am sick of wearing bras. I love bras and the way they look plus the way they make my figure look but I am soo sick of sweating and getting lots of sweat in my bra, ugh. Support is not a major concern, I just am sick of wearing a bra every day and if I do not the whole world will notice. yup, its that bad. My nip are not like very huge but they uhm (blush) they stick out pretty badly and often. i do not have to be chilly or even aroused, if I wear the sheer shirts I love they poke out...if I wear any shirt besides a heavy heavy black t shirt or dasmned sweatre they announce themselves. Gah. My husband loves it of course but I am sick of feeling them feeling a bit chafed and or being stared at by people when I am brave enough to suanter around bra free.






i think I am gonna break down and buy some of the boxes of stickers I mentioned above since I got a very sexy new shirt that is sheer and impossible to wear with a bra at all. Okay, since I will probably buy some nip stickers anyhow, have any of you tried some? do they work well, i mean REALLY well?

I have even tried taping them down once (LOL!) and I could see visible X's under my shirt and my husband laughed and said the tape-job was obvious and looked kind of "weird." agh, I had to just change...new shirt on and of course a bra under it. aggghh!

any creative suggestions??

thank you all muches!

mela


----------



## LVA (Jun 29, 2006)

hmm ... iono ... but when i was younger .. my mom wouldn't let me wear a bra cuz she said i was too young ... so I ended up taping my nippies ... LoL


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 29, 2006)

have u tried the round bandaids? i know girls who bought them for prom and they have to be not too expensive


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought that was common? My nipples are always switching between hard and soft, which is why I ALWAYS wear a bra -- and with my wedding and prom dresses, I made sure there were built-in "real" bra cups! (Plus, even though I have tiny boobies, I want the support! If I don't wear a bra, they bounce, and they look so darn flat... yukky!)

Anyways.... um.... why are you so opposed to wearing bras? If they are hot, try a cotton bra or something that breathes... You don't need lots of heaving padding to hide nipples, but the really thin bras don't work either



But I have seen some fairly thin, soft-cup bras with enough padding to hide nipples if that sounds like a better option than the stiff, molded-cup bras with underwires!

Or why not wear a tank-top or cute camisole under a sheer shirt so you can still wear a bra? I don't know, maybe I am too modest, but I would not wear shirt that's too sheer for a bra and not the right style to wear another shirt under -- at least not wear it outside the house!



lol I mean, if it's too sheer for even a beige bra, wouldn't it also be so sheer that you would see any sort of tape or band-aids?


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well I definitely could not go without a bra since my cup size is about a C but I hate when my nipples show through. Especially with a light colored shirt. I am really uncomfortable when I notice a man either talking to me and looking at them or passing by and looking at them.

I just wear a bra with no show through. They have a little more padding but it definitely solves the problem.

Marilyn


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

I always make sure I wear a lightly lined/padded bra. The best invention ever... Okay, not really, but it's pretty damned good! Just make sure it's a seamless bra to assist with minimal tell-tale signs of the bra, which I'm sure you would think is obvious *lol* The only other thing I can think of is Band-Aids... I had to wear them for Prom one year... Oh the fun that was! Although, they now have skin-tone colored ones...

::: EDIT ::: Body by Victoria are very nice bras! Lightly lined/padded, and seamless... Although, I've had great success with Gillian &amp; O'Malley as well as Vassarette for something that's less pricey... Although, VS is having their Semi-Annual Sale!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 30, 2006)

I wear a lined bra as well. Not wearing a bra is an option for me since I am a D cup.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 30, 2006)

would bandaids show?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* have u tried the round bandaids? i know girls who bought them for prom and they have to be not too expensive I had a friend that would wear regular bandaids over hers and I never could tell.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yea, I can totally understand it being hot and humid and not wanting to wear a bra. Maybe you should try wearing the tanks with lightly padded linings or built in shell bras, so that way the nip's won't be too visible to the world


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* Yea, I can totally understand it being hot and humid and not wanting to wear a bra. Maybe you should try wearing the tanks with lightly padded linings or built in shell bras, so that way the nip's won't be too visible to the world



Woah, shell bras in camisoles aren't enough to hide mine.... and mine are little too


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* would bandaids show? It depends on what color shirt you're wearing. I mean, look at my skintone, and I wore a white dress for Prom that year *lol* Like I mentioned though, they now make skintone color band-aids, I saw the commercial which was of an African American lady with one on... You could kinda tell, but not as much as if it was a regular colored one... The round ones would probably work too...


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 6, 2006)

wow, THANK YOU, ladies! I will prob buy a box of round bainaids like, today! I wear a 36 C which is not huge nor tiny-plus my nipples are very dark- so I am not daring enough to wear a sheer shirt without any bra! the idea is, yes, to go braless..I am not so much immodest as I am hatin' the humid heat.

oh, and I am a new VS addict..I think I just got two bra and pnatie sets and am gonna get a cami and short PJ set soon. yesss! they are the best bras ever..but body by victoria is for more well endowed ladies I think? hel;l, I got a miracle bra...it is way too hot to be super comfy but it lends me a fake almost hourglass figure...yessshhh!


----------



## Nox (Jul 7, 2006)

Ladies, a funny story:

Today, before going to work, I taped my nips down, put my bra and shirt on over it, thinking I was okay. I got the feeling I was not okay when I felt people staring at me, or rather, my chest. I kept getting distracted by other things so I never did make it in to the ladies room to fix things up at work. After work, I went out to dinner with my husband and then we went to the beach, then shopping. LOTS of stares. We finally meander home at about 9:30 pm. I took one look in the mirror and I nearly screamed y'all! I had gotten so cold during the day (air conditioning and standing next to the ocean at the beach), that my nips had actually BUSTED through my taped 'Xs', and dis-lodged the tape in a way that made the outline of them CLEARLY visiable. And I had been parading all over The O.C. with this hot mess on my chest...and nobody had the decency to tell me, LOL!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Ladies, a funny story:
Today, before going to work, I taped my nips down, put my bra and shirt on over it, thinking I was okay. I got the feeling I was not okay when I felt people staring at me, or rather, my chest. I kept getting distracted by other things so I never did make it in to the ladies room to fix things up at work. After work, I went out to dinner with my husband and then we went to the beach, then shopping. LOTS of stares. We finally meander home at about 9:30 pm. I took one look in the mirror and I nearly screamed y'all! I had gotten so cold during the day (air conditioning and standing next to the ocean at the beach), that my nips had actually BUSTED through my taped 'Xs', and dis-lodged the tape in a way that made the outline of them CLEARLY visiable. And I had been parading all over The O.C. with this hot mess on my chest...and nobody had the decency to tell me, LOL!

OH NO! How embarrassing! Your husband didn't say anything? Hmmm, well I guess men wouldn't think this was a problem...


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* OH NO! How embarrassing! Your husband didn't say anything? Hmmm, well I guess men wouldn't think this was a problem... Geez Louise! The things men can get mezmorized by. And no, my husband told me later that he "didn't notice anything at all". He is the worst liar. I really started to get the feeling that things weren't all right down there when a man who was looking at me bumped into another woman and her cart at Target.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 8, 2006)

what sucks is i got mine pierced so they always stick out now (with 2 little balls at the end of each). so i look like some freakish chick with like 6 nipples.

padded bras are my total friends.


----------



## htlheinz (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* ::: EDIT ::: Body by Victoria are very nice bras! Lightly lined/padded, and seamless... , VS is having their Semi-Annual Sale! I agree, this is the only bra I wear. I hated wearing bra's until I founds body by vs, They are incredibly comfortable I'm a C and can't go w/o


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* padded bras are my total friends. LOL!!!


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

Mela,

I wish I could give you some good advice about what to do. I know how this can be embarrassing, but if you carry yourself with confidence, then don't worry about what others think. Also, if your husband enjoys the way you look when things "pop" up, then go for it just for him.


----------



## Misirie (Oct 12, 2006)

I put band-aids on mine once, sooo uncomfortable. I'm not sure if they were too small or maybe mine are just way too sensitive, I hated the feeling of taking them off. Plus they were noticable under my shirt, so that was useless.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 12, 2006)

I posted a tut for making pasties a while back. I go braless pretty much all the time, I'm a small A and a bra is pretty much a waste of time for me.

I just wear these pasties, plain, only cut out, under things. It's nice because they stay on really well and they're nude. If they're still not the right color you can cover them with a little foundation and powder or just powder and they're completely invisible.

You can make them as big or small as you want and I usually buy the package for the largest size breasts so I have plenty of pasties I can cut out from one piece.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f57...how-34775.html


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm... i can only think of nipples protectors~


----------

